# Best Grass for Dogs?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have to reseed my lawn. I would like to know if anyone has tried different grasses and which one held up the best? I'm not as worried about urine stains (this is my backyard) as the grass being able to hold up to Rafi's zoomies. He loves to run around and around and pivot, etc. and this tears up the grass. Also, I don't have good drainage back there and I've had problems with crabgrass. 

So far I've read that Kentucky Bluegrass is the heartiest variety. 

Input?


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Blue grass is super tough and looks beautiful but the seed is expensive. I know about drainage as my back yard is down right mucky at times and grass doesn't like those spots or rips up really quickly with the dog zoomies. Best right now to get down fertilizer with crab grass preventative if you don't want the crab grass but the preventative (I think) inhibits the growth of new seeds so this is a tough situation.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I was looking for the same info about a month ago. This site helped, a little bit down the page it tells of some of the best grasses for dogs.

http://www.lawngrasses.com/dog-traffic/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LUV_GSDsBlue grass is super tough and looks beautiful but the seed is expensive. I know about drainage as my back yard is down right mucky at times and grass doesn't like those spots or rips up really quickly with the dog zoomies. Best right now to get down fertilizer with crab grass preventative if you don't want the crab grass but the preventative (I think) inhibits the growth of new seeds so this is a tough situation.


My mom said to mix rye or a quick growing annual in with the KY Bluegrass so that it would take more quickly and be less expensive. I am going to do old fashioned weeding first and get all the crabgrass out of there and then hope for the best. I am going to have gate off the deck so the dogs can't get down into the yard. They are NOT going to be happy about that.


----------

